# cribbage board peg storage



## trpeter (Jul 23, 2011)

I am looking for a router bit that will make the slit in the storage hole for pegs in the bottom of a cribbage board. Is there such a bit?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

trpeter said:


> I am looking for a router bit that will make the slit in the storage hole for pegs in the bottom of a cribbage board. Is there such a bit?


for the sliding cover, try Magnate bit 6106. A little bigger than standard, but should work.

Magnate

for the cavity any plunging straight cutter will work.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

1 pc 1/4" SH Flooring for Undercutting Slot Router Bit | eBay

========


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

trpeter said:


> I am looking for a router bit that will make the slit in the storage hole for pegs in the bottom of a cribbage board. Is there such a bit?


Welcome to the forum, Terry


----------



## stuartwillson (Jul 27, 2011)

Nice discussion. I liked reading it. It is quite informative.


----------

